# How/where do I buy a SMALL amount of vapour barrier?



## GuyBooth (Jun 9, 2010)

I have just replaced a short section of wall studs in my basement, and to finish the job I need a piece of vapour barrier (6 mil plastic) about 6 ft x 6 ft.
Home Depot and Lowes will be glad to sell me a minimum quantity of 100 ft ...
Does anyone know where to buy small quantities?
Is there something else that is effective that I can buy instead? Maybe plastic used in double glazing kits (don't know how thick that is)?
Any help appreciated...


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

That 100 ft roll is probably only a few dollars, so you have extra for the next time it is needed.


----------



## GuyBooth (Jun 9, 2010)

$67 - unless I want to also buy a ton of tape, at which point I get it in 12" strips for less money.
Not a satisfactory solution for me - and I really don't want to be storing 90' of plastic in my basement. This is the first time I have needed any vapour barrier in over 25 years owning a home - I don't expect to need any more for another 25 years, if ever....


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Go to the paint department and get a plastic drop cloth, they come in various sizes and thickness.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

*well*

Try some 6 mil contractor garbage bags and duct tape.

big roll of plastic is nice to have for storms...tree on the house etc. you or the neighbors.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd buy the VP roll and call it a day, that stuff can come in handy for other situations too. I had a similar situation and now I have a full roll. Ended up using some to put my server equipment on top so it's not directly on the concrete floor. I've actually thought of covering my entire basement as a temp flooring solution so I can walk without footwear. (floor is very rough and full of drywall dust that will never fully come out) When I finish the basement I could probably pull it off and reuse for walls or even leave it if I decide to put floating floor.


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

Tried craigslist?


----------



## GuyBooth (Jun 9, 2010)

Finally found some in the paint department at HD - is only 3.5 mil but is labelled as Vapour Barrier (as opposed to just General Purpose), and will do the job I'm looking for.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

ohfergawdsake :laughing: VAPOR BARRIER IS ANY NON-VAPOR PERMEABLE COATINGt,,, i don't think anyone expected you were THAT much of a newbie :yes: next time, just forget what it sez on the box :thumbsup: sometimes you gotta get past google or the end of your nose


but tnx for the joke, too,,, nice way to start the day ! ! ! !:thumbup:


----------



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

I see you already got what you needed, but for reference to anyone who reads this thread in the future in search of an answer, I bought a roll of 10' x 25' 6mil plastic at Walmart. It was awhile ago so I don't recall the exact price, but it was much less than $67...probably more like $15-$20.

The garbage bag idea is good but I've never seen a bag much thicker than 2mils.


----------



## fix it guy (Feb 17, 2012)

Buy a cheap clear vinyl shower curtain. Dollar store, Kmart etc. Another possibility is mattress wrap.


----------



## btiller1866 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Ace Hardware*

You can find small quantities of 6 mil vapor barrier at Ace Hardware.


----------



## RonS1985 (Apr 15, 2012)

Are there any homes being built near you? If so, ask the site foreman if you can dumpster dive. I work in construction. You'd be amazed at the extra stuff they throw away.

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Shower curtain


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the dumbster diving option is actually teh smartest.. or go to a true lumberyard as they sometimes sell it by the foot.

3.5 mil poly does not classify as vapor barrier its just masking plastic for paint, you need 6 mil for it to be a proper vapor barrier... the garbage bag idea is just plain stupid.. ive seen it done looks extremely amatuer if someone ever opens up that wall after the fact and sees it the first thing that they will wonder is homw much else was done this poorly


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

I guess they could always tape a note inside the wall over the trash bags and swear that the rest of the house is fine!!! Lmao!


----------

